# Is there coupon for 60,000 miles maintenance



## ghphr (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi, All,

I am in NC. It is time to do the 60,000 miles maintenance. Is there nissan coupon?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Coupon?


----------

